# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Vendi i I-rë në Lugano-Teatrit Dodona

## diamant abrashi

_FESTIVALI I 15° NDËRKOMBËTAR I TEATRIT NË LUGANO_

*YLLI I DAVIDIT NË UNAZËN E INFLANDIT*

“*Mësimi*” i Teatrit Dodona, me regji të Bekim Lumit , interpretim të Adriana Matoshit e Astrit Kabashit merr vendin e I-rë. 

Ata erdhën, panë, aktruan dhe fituan…

Një trupë shumë simpatike, pa pretendime të hapura për të fituar por me shpresën kurrë të pashuar u paraqit këto ditë në një konkurrencë shumë të fortë ndërkombëtare, organizuar nga Teatri PAN i Luganos për të tretën herë në arenën ndërkombëtare. Pas Kretës e Parisit e kishte rradhën Lugano, ku kjo trupë teatrore,  të shtunën në mbrëmje (mbrëmja e parafundit) u paraqit para një publiku shqiptaro-zviceran me shfaqjen “Mësimi”, një adaptim i lirë i Eugenio Ionesco-s nga ana e regjisorit tashmë të njohur Bekim Lumi.

Ç’ të thuhet më tepër? Ata fituan në një konkurrencë të fortë ndërkombëtare, ndonëse të hendikepuar nga mungesa e përkthimit të testit që për efekte më të arrira artistike ishte hequr në momentin e fundit nga regjisori Bekim Lumi.

Një dramë intensive që fillon me një hapje të lehtë por që shpejtë fiton në tension. Elemente të dhunës së profesorit ndaj një nxënëseje të tij që nga dhuna verbale shëndrohen në dhunë fizike, seksuale dhe që në fund degradojnë me vrasjen e nxënëses së pafajshme. Dhunë që sipas Bekim Lumit, simbolizon Ana Frankun, fëmijët e Kosovës, të Irakut e Afganistanit, krijesat e pafajshme të Bosnjës por ndoshta e veshur me velin e universalitetit human, e ushtruar nga më i forti kundër më të dobëtit, nga më i madhi kundër më të voglit. Kështu ylli i Davidit që përftohet në minutat e fundit të shfaqjes tek gjoksi i Adriana Matoshit, në rolin e nxënëses, mbase definitivisht u fut në unazën e Inflandit të profesorit (Astrit Kabashi) duke shënuar kështu në vjeshtën e vonë 2006 një sukses të parë mbase të madh të dramaturgjisë kosovare në arenën ndërkombëtare. Edhe një shenjë mbase se kultura kosovare nuk është në grahmat e fundit të saj megjithë krajatat nëpër të cilat kaloi para dhe pas luftës. Luftë që ka lënë shenja tek të gjithë ne dhe që mbase ishte edhe inspirim për të inseknuar një dramë tragjike si ajo e Ionesco-s, një dallëndyshe e parë mbase në rimëkëmbjen dhe stërhollimin estetik të kulturës kosovare në të ardhmen.

Pos Bekimit Lumit si regjisor, Adrianës të shkëlqyeshme në një transformim moshor relativisht të madh e që aktron  me një pafajësi gati reale, Astrit Kabashi dha interpretimin ndoshta më të bukur të tij deri tash. Dhe jo rastësisht në arësyetimin e jurisë thuhet: se çmimi i I-rë i jepet Teatrit Dodona për rigorozitetin e interpretimit. Në funksion perfekt të shfaqjes ishin edhe dritat e Skender Latifit.

Vlen të theksohet se mediat e Kantonit Tiçino vazhdimisht e kanë përcjellë këtë trupë teatrore me shumë kuriozitet(informacione, intervista ekskluzive etj.) dhe sot (e hënë) shtypi i këtij kantoni është përplot me të dhëna për suksesin e Dodonës.

Ishte vërtetë kënaqësi të qenit kosovar javën që shkoi në Tiçino, ishte kënaqësi që fitoi një teatër në gjenet e të cilit mbase qarkullon ADN-ja e Aleksandër Mojsiut dhe pse jo, mbase dikur në gishtat e aktorëve të tij ylli i Davidit mund të metamorfozohet në një unazë Inflandi…

*Diamant Abrashi*, Lugano

----------


## Kreksi

Per mua kjo dram eshte jashte teme, sidomos per ne ne situat aktuale....

Askund ne perendim nuk qfaqet nje dram e tille si kjo qe per mua eshte nje trishtim dhe aspak edukim por nje  marrezi qe per ne shqiptarët nuk ia vlen kjo shfaqje....
Per te trguar aftesit e tija zoti Lumi ka pasur mundesi te zgjedhi diçka nga tematika e jetes shqiptare e jo te opsedohet me marrezit e Ioneskos e sidomos me kete zhaner qe askund as ne perendim nuk mirret me nje skenim te till te pamoralshem !!!

Me kete Lumi as çka te thot e as te deshmoje asgje per shqiptaret e te tjeret, eh nje obsesion i tije u ngulitur ne tru se koti ku arti yn se besoj se krenohet me kesi lloje teatri....vetem ata qe s'kan sy .....

----------


## Lunesta

Allall, ka rendsi qe fitun.

----------


## diamant abrashi

> Per mua kjo dram eshte jashte teme, sidomos per ne ne situat aktuale....
> 
> Askund ne perendim nuk qfaqet nje dram e tille si kjo qe per mua eshte nje trishtim dhe aspak edukim por nje  marrezi qe per ne shqiptarët nuk ia vlen kjo shfaqje....
> Per te trguar aftesit e tija zoti Lumi ka pasur mundesi te zgjedhi diçka nga tematika e jetes shqiptare e jo te opsedohet me marrezit e Ioneskos e sidomos me kete zhaner qe askund as ne perendim nuk mirret me nje skenim te till te pamoralshem !!!
> 
> Me kete Lumi as çka te thot e as te deshmoje asgje per shqiptaret e te tjeret, eh nje obsesion i tije u ngulitur ne tru se koti ku arti yn se besoj se krenohet me kesi lloje teatri....vetem ata qe s'kan sy .....


Në fakt unë sytë i kam ca pak të dobët dhe për këtë mbaj ose syza ose thjerrëza. Po ama shpirtin e kam shumë të hollë për të identifikuar kulturën e vërtetë. Natyrisht edhe injorancën...

----------


## Fiori

Me behet shume qejfi qe arti shqiptar ka filluar te vleresohet nga Bota e madhe ne pergjithesi. 

Dhe me behet akoma me shume qejfi, qe tematikat e zgjedhura nga artistet tane, nuk mbyllen vetem ne tematiken e nje atdhetashurie te mefshte por zhvillohen lidhur ngushte me problemet shoqerore ne te gjithe Boten.

Ne fund te fundit ne jemi njerez dhe vetem pasi ne ta shikojme veten si njerez, do te njihemi nga Bota si te tille. Arti po behet shkak per integrimin me te mire te shoqerise sone ne shqoerine globale.

Shpresoj te kem rastin ta shikoj dramën "Mësimi" dhe atehere do te mund te jap nje mendim me konkret.


Pershendetje

----------

